# Another LED lighting question!



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Does it take a certain kind of LED to be used in a reef aquarium or will any LED do? I recently put LED's on my motorcycle and was wondering if they would work because they are much cheaper than what I'v been seeing for aquariums?
They have the bright white and blue colors!

Thanks
Sas


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's so funny that you ask that because just today I made a light bar with those same leds. I used 6, blue strips and 3 white led strips, so a total of 216 leds and they are AMAZING!!! With just the whites on, it creates a nice day time effect/shimmer and the blue alone have a great night time effect but together they are breath taking, giving off a almost purple effect. I don't know how well they'll work at growing moderate freshwater plants but at the same time I've also ordered more whites and blues to make a bigger fixture. With double the day/night time lights I'm going to start off with some Moss and Dwarf Hairgrass. But if plants aren't what your trying to grow or coral for a saltwater tank, then I'm really not sure. But I'll try and get some pics up in the next couple of days. 

They really are AMAZING looking in the tank.


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

joeyhatch11 said:


> It's so funny that you ask that because just today I made a light bar with those same leds. I used 6, blue strips and 3 white led strips, so a total of 216 leds and they are AMAZING!!! With just the whites on, it creates a nice day time effect/shimmer and the blue alone have a great night time effect but together they are breath taking, giving off a almost purple effect. I don't know how well they'll work at growing moderate freshwater plants but at the same time I've also ordered more whites and blues to make a bigger fixture. With double the day/night time lights I'm going to start off with some Moss and Dwarf Hairgrass. But if plants aren't what your trying to grow or coral for a saltwater tank, then I'm really not sure. But I'll try and get some pics up in the next couple of days.
> 
> They really are AMAZING looking in the tank.


Yeah I picked up a 14gal on closeout at petco for 25 dollars that has the light and filter built in. I want to make it a mini salt water tank. I want the lights to be good enough for a mini reef tank. Im going to build a stand for it and build a DIY wet/dry filtration for it. Look forward to your pictures..


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking at the light fixtures on line and seeing what these lights offer, I dont see why they wouldn't work. I'm excited to see if these light will help my freshwater plants grow. I'm away now but will take pis tomorrow when I get home and try to post by 5pm my time. I hope the pics do the tank justice because in person it's breath taking.

I too have 9 lights on my 03 Honda Shadow 750 will try and post pics of that too.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I also found that the 3M led strips sold at auto parts for dashboard are the same 3watt LEDs.
If your planning that new tank to be fish only, then I can see a DYI wet/dry.
But if your gonna do a nano reef there is no need.
Have you read this?
The Nano Reef: a Step by Step Guide


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> I also found that the 3M led strips sold at auto parts for dashboard are the same 3watt LEDs.
> If your planning that new tank to be fish only, then I can see a DYI wet/dry.
> But if your gonna do a nano reef there is no need.
> Have you read this?
> The Nano Reef: a Step by Step Guide


Im building the wet/dry filter basically for the added amount of water for stability purposes,,,althought the tank is small there will be twice the water needed..Im building the stand so will build the filter to fit. also its more for the yeah i BUILT IT factor. Thanks for the link,,it was educational.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

That's cool...
Just make sure you use LR in the sump...
More water is good, but you'll need the balance of LR for it to work as natural filtration/ Eco system


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> That's cool...
> Just make sure you use LR in the sump...
> More water is good, but you'll need the balance of LR for it to work as natural filtration/ Eco system



Yes sir,,thats the plan,,thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's those pics I hope they look good once posted.

This is just the white leds, 3 strips, 24 leds each









This is just the blue leds, 6 strips









And here's with both blue and white on together


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Good Pics,,thanks for posting the results! Looks like we can do this cheaper as long as yhou have a 12 volt power supply and I have one Im going to try from a set of old yard lights!


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wanting more "day light" I ordered 4 more of the white. I'm now looking for a new wider light fixture idea. Wish I could get my hands on a 36" T5 light shell. That would be perfect. Ideas?


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got my hands on a free 10g tank that im going to turn into my first ever nano-reef. Im excitied because of the low cost to do this and cant wait to get started. The only drawl back is the LFS price on live rock. Some want as much as $9 per lbs lol jokers!!


----------

